# alloy protection strips



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Has anyone fitted those alloy protection do-dahs that fit between the wheel and tyre?

Think they are like acrylic strips to save curbing.

Im thinking of getting some red ones fitted buy would like opinions beforehand in case they are shite

http://rimdealer.co.uk/products/race-red-rim-ringz.html


----------



## Jay89 (Aug 21, 2013)

Seen these before, not a good look! A lot of decent tyres now come with some rim protection. I run Goodyear f1 asymmetric 2s and they've saved my rims from low speed parking incidents a good few times now


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Same as alloy gators and not very good really.

As said above of you get a good set of tyres they tend to have a lip that protects rims from minor damage.

The alloy gators can also cause damage to your rims if they have been put on dirty wheels or improperly treated wheels.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Plenty of posts about these recently & not recommended, unless professionally fitted & even then depends on wheel/tyre.
Body work damage has been caused if they've come adrift.
Hoggy.


----------



## de coco (Dec 27, 2013)

I definitely wouldn't bother, I'll be honest they look awful, If your scared about curbing your rims take a little extra time when parking and be careful.

Or invest in some super pimp curb feelers 8) haha


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Jay89 said:


> Seen these before, not a good look! A lot of decent tyres now come with some rim protection. I run Goodyear f1 asymmetric 2s and they've saved my rims from low speed parking incidents a good few times now


+1


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Il save myself the time and disappointment then. Cheers :lol:


----------

